# Put my homemade edger to work



## flashhole (Aug 5, 2013)

The weather finally broke here in Upstate, NY. High temp 70F with puffy white clouds and a bright blue sky. Beautiful!!!!

A while back I ran a thread ... Made Me An Edger. 

I set it up on my 041AV with a 16" bar and when I went to use it I pulled the starter rope out of the saw. Oh darn - not what I really said but this is a family oriented forum so we will forego the details.

Went to outfit onto my Stihl 460 and the bucking spikes were too long and I did not have the appropriate Torx to remove them.

The spikes were a quicker fix than the starter rope so off to the hardware store for a tool.

Got it going this afternoon. Here are a few pics. I made a 6" by 12" beam from this slab. One of several beams and posts needed for a horse shelter/deer stand I will build. Pictures compliments of Ms. Pat aka Mrs. Flashhole













Here's the hired help.


----------



## flashhole (Aug 5, 2013)

Used some duct tape on the bottom of the saw to redirect the chips and sawdust and keep them out of my face. Redneck ingenuity at its finest. Also wised up and put on a dust mask after the first cut. Don't know why wifey didn't get a pic of the finished product. It came out really nice. I cut up two more 4 by 6 posts from the split slab and called it a day.


----------



## tjbier (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice work! Seeing all the milling really makes me want to get set up for some cant/beams that I can make and use.
Is that a normal chain you used or a ripping chain?
And here I sit wanting 1 ~30hp tractor and you have 2!:msp_angry: lol, they look nice too


----------



## flashhole (Aug 6, 2013)

For the edger I just use a normal cross-cut chain, full chisel, the ripping chain is used with the mill when cutting slabs. It resulted in a pretty smooth cut. More than good enough for my needs.

FWIW - those tractors get a lot of use. The Kubota is set up like a riding lawn mower on steroids. It has a 6' mower deck and I have to mow more than 20 acres. That's a part time job. Moreso when we get a lot of rain. The JD is the work horse of the two. It has a bucket, brush hog, blade and carry all attachments. They are quite handy. I add attachments when I find a good deal.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice work. I need to make a better edger, the one I have won't cut square. Tractors sure are fun. When I got married I had a JD 2010 diesel that ran my wood splitter. I think it was 42 HP. Dad had retired and I didn't take over the family Tree Service. Our first house was on a 1/4 acre lot, so I really didn't need it to mow the grass, and sold it. I've been looking for another one ever since. I've seen plenty of nice tractors, but I want another 2010 diesel. I'll make do with my little Ford 641 till I find a 2010, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh yea, nice looking help too, and strong! Did they put that slab there for you?:smile2:


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 6, 2013)

How do you think it would work if you pushed the edger through the beam making the saw dust shoot down off the top of the chain? Joe.

Sorry for all of the short posts, I'm not trying to rack up posts. I only have one cup of coffee in me, and the thoughts keep coming, after I hit the submit button.


----------



## flashhole (Aug 6, 2013)

"Oh yea, nice looking help too, and strong! Did they put that slab there for you?"

The dog has a little harness with drag chains coming off either side. She is a lot stronger than she looks. My daughter cracks the whip on the dog when she bogs down, usually when dragging the timber uphill.


----------



## flashhole (Aug 6, 2013)

I have yet to try pushing it through the cut. I want to try it just because of where the chips fly. The duct tape was an effective measure against a face full of sawdust. A guard bracket is certainly in order, I just have to get motivated to go to the merchant to buy it. Maybe I'll start with a cardboard model.


----------



## flashhole (Aug 6, 2013)

"Nice work. I need to make a better edger, the one I have won't cut square."

Look at my post "Made myself and edger". It only cost $17 in materials that were already cut to length. Then I had to drill hole in the steel edger and the bar. The bar was the hard part. It ruined a 7/16" drill bit. It's very solid and supports the saw on its own.


----------



## qbilder (Aug 7, 2013)

Good looking jig & better looking help  You have pretty spot there.


----------



## flashhole (Aug 17, 2013)

rarefish383 said:


> How do you think it would work if you pushed the edger through the beam making the saw dust shoot down off the top of the chain? Joe.



Was back at it today edging the slabs I milled. Pushing works great. I tried both ways, pushing and pulling and I have to admit I like pushing it better. I can grip either the edger itself or the wrap handle on the bar. Less dust in the face when pushing but you have to be more mindful of where the exposed chain is. So far 6 posts and 1 beam from the slabs I made. Time to make more slabs.


----------

